# Help On Chimney shoot grow room



## Bubz23 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey Everyone, Just wondering if you vertical folks could share some light on my current project.

I have removed the chimney stack in my house and now have the empty cavity running up through my bedroom the Interior dimensions of the rook are 24'' by 19'' by 10 feet tall. I have already wired up multiple plugs and have a small grow going on now. I currently have the space partitioned however i am open to opening it up.

Lights at my disposal are:

6 citizen clu058 1825
6 meanwell drivers

Any advice on the best way to optimize this space for yields would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Owly (Mar 21, 2017)

The 19" width it tight for an HID vertical. Something could work with 250w hps. Maybe two vertical bulbs 8" apart.


----------



## iHearAll (Mar 21, 2017)

vert would be cool to see


----------



## xox (Mar 21, 2017)

i agree with owly, 250watt hps/mh with a 6" or whatever "cool tube" attached to the appropriate vortex fan with a carbon filter on the end would be perfect. maby find 4 nice 3gal square pots. do 4 clones or feminized. maby partition a small shelf above with a couple fluorescent tubes for some cloning.


----------



## 420producer (Mar 22, 2017)

luv the stealth aspect.. wtg.. gl.


----------



## Flowki (Mar 23, 2017)

315 cmh may be nice too?


----------



## Owly (Mar 23, 2017)

Flowki said:


> 315 cmh may be nice too?


Good idea, if that can work it would give awesome results. On the 19" dimension it might be too tight. Hopefully someone who knows more about CMH's than I can say if 7 1/2" from the bulb would be too close. If it is you could leave a ~8" vertical gap on both sides where it would be too bright. If your walls are reflective, you won't loose much.


----------



## zep_lover (Mar 24, 2017)

your led are good enough!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 25, 2017)

great idea!..a fkn Chimney!..lol

Id use the length (10ft is high) and go a perpetual grow.. Mothers at top, Veg room in the middle and Flowering room at the bottom. Or whatever works for comfort, heat, accesability. etc


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Mar 25, 2017)

have you considered turning your bedroom into a grow room and sleeping in the chimney?


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 25, 2017)

Did non of yall notice he has cobs? 
@ttystikk


----------



## Owly (Mar 25, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Did non of yall notice he has cobs?
> @ttystikk


Yeah, but did you not notice he posted in the vertical sub forum.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 25, 2017)

Owly said:


> Yeah, but did you not notice he posted in the vertical sub forum.


Yup that's why I tagged one of the best vertical growers on here....who happens to use cobs as well...


----------



## zep_lover (Mar 25, 2017)

these lights are about 16 to 18 inches from the back screen on each plant.200 watts cxb 3590 per light bar,1 light bar per plant


----------



## JDMase (Mar 26, 2017)

zep_lover said:


> these lights are about 16 to 18 inches from the back screen on each plant.200 watts cxb 3590 per light bar,1 light bar per plantView attachment 3913113 View attachment 3913114


How big is that screen (per plant?) 

It's looking good!


----------



## zep_lover (Mar 26, 2017)

screen is 2 1/2 foot by 6 foot.screen starts around 20 inches from the ground.


----------

